# للبيع لاب توب DELL i5



## ysssf1 (22 يناير 2015)

روابط مباشرة

http://img01./uploads/image/2015/01/...4c4961f70d.jpg
http://img01./uploads/image/2015/01/...4c4961f605.jpg
http://img01./uploads/image/2015/01/...4c4961f604.jpg
http://img01./uploads/image/2015/01/...4c4961f607.jpg




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 

للبيع لاب توب ديل استخدام شخصي ( تصفح ، الجامعة ) داخل المنزل

اللون : أسود
الحالة : الجهاز للأمانة نظيف جداً جداً وشغال 100% على الشرط
لم يتعرض للخدوش او كسور او سوائل نهائياً وعلى الشرط


استخدامي داخل المنزل بدون بطارية متصل مع الشاحن مباشرة والبطارية جديدة لم تستهلك ابداً

لايمنع اذا كان المشتري يرغب بفحص الجهاز او البطارية لدى اي فني او محل صيانة

تم شراء الجهاز بسعر 3599 من جرير بدون الشنطة ( الفاتورة موجودة بس الضمان منتهي )

الجهاز متوفر معه الكرتون والشاحن والبطارية وشنطة وكافة السي ديات ( الويندز الاصلي )

مواصفات الجهاز

DELL MODEL INSPIRON 1564-9355 BLACK
WINDOWS 7 ORIGENAL
SPEED 2.27GHz
64BIT
RAM 4 GB
i5 INTEL CORE
HARD DISC 512 GB
3 USB
DELL CAM
SRS PREMIUM SOUND
HDMI
SD/MMC-MS/Pro

سيتم عمل فورمات للجهاز

سبب التغيير : شراء لاب توب آخر

الجهاز يا اخوان نظيف ويسوى وارجوا عدم بخس السلعة

تم منع التعليق للتطفل الزائد 

سعر البيع : 1500 ريال


الموقع : المنطقة الشرقية : الدمام

امكانية الشحن لاي منطقة حسب الاتفاق

للاستفسار : 0544488489​


----------



## بدر عساكرة (24 أغسطس 2015)

*رد: للبيع لاب توب DELL i5*

ربما اشتريه منك


----------

